# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Máy rửa bát Bosch SMS46MI05E tiết kiệm

## tienlich

*Máy rửa bát Bosch SMS46MI05E tiết kiệm*

Qua kinh nghiệm bán hàng cùng với sự phản hồi tích cực từ phía khách hàng, Bếp  Thái Sơn đưa ra đánh giá khách quan đối với dòng _ máy rửa bát Bosch SMS46MI05E Serie 4_ là: Sử dụng rất tiết kiệm điện, nước và thời gian cho người nội  trợ. 
*Tiết kiệm điện:* Sản phẩm được dán nhãn năng lượng hạng A++, tiết  kiệm hơn 20% điện năng so với tiêu chuẩn cao nhất tính theo bảng năng lượng cũ  từ G đến A.

*Tiết kiệm nước:* theo như hãng cung cấp và trên thực nghiệm, với  Bosch SMS46Mi05E, các chuyên gia đã tính toán được, lượng nước thấp nhật sản  phẩm này sử dụng cho một chu trình rửa tiết kiệm chỉ 6.5L, chỉ bằng 1/7 lượng  nước so với rửa bát bằng tay và thấp hơn từ 3-4L nước so với các loại máy rửa  bát thông thường khác. Công nghệ được ứng dụng trợ giúp tiết kiệm nước có  AquaStop chống thiệt hại nước. Đây là công nghệ được áp dụng cho toàn bộ dòng _máy rửa bát và máy giặt Bosch_.


_Ảnh thực tế máy rửa bát Bosch SMS46MI05E tại Showroom Bếp Thái Sơn
_
*Tiết kiệm thời gian:* Bosch ứng dụng một số công nghệ như  VarioSpeed  Plus có thể đẩy nhanh tốc độ rửa từ 50 -65% mà vẫn đảm bảo hiệu quả làm sạch bát  đĩa như rửa thường. Đồng thời bạn có thể sử dụng chế độ hẹn giờ rửa trễ đến 24  tiếng sau để sắp xếp phù hợp với lịch trình làm việc và sinh hoạt của gia đình  bạn. Ví dụ, nhiều gia đình có thói quen cho máy hoạt động vào ban đến lúc giờ  thấp điểm để tiết kiệm điện hơn, thì sử dụng đến công nghệ này rất phù hợp. Nhờ  đó, _Máy rửa bát Bosch SMS46MI05E_ không chỉ tiết kiệm điện nước mà còn rất linh  hoạt về thời gina với người sử dụng.

*Nguồn: Siêu thị Bếp Thái Sơn.*

----------

